# WHO DID EMBRYO TRANSFER



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

was wondering if it makes any difference who does embryo transfer. 

was just wondering those who have had bfp who did your embryo transfer.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

ive had grace, janet and a man

can't remember who transferred with second postive but deffo grace first time


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Grace did my ET when I had BFP too!


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Janet did mine this time - with Deb and Andrew. 
It was a Saturday morning and was all very relaxed indeed - just the 3 of them in. Janet stayed and chatted with hubby and I afterwards until I was ready to go back into recovery which was very lovely of her.  They all put us completely at ease.


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

i had grace on first 2 then orriana on my bfp


----------



## Tan1982 (May 2, 2007)

hi,

i had grace too!!!! and it was my First  

xx


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Ive never had Grace i had Arianna 1st time and a lady i never met before the 2nd time, i got BFP both times.


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Oo can't wait to see who does mine!


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

I had grace and i had a BFP!!!


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I can't remember first time but Arianna second time but had bfps on both


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

who did transfers today ?


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Asmita did my transfer today. She is lovely, very friendly and chatty.  Really relaxed me and was good at explaining things too.


----------



## btbam (Feb 19, 2009)

Grace did mine on the 6th august... looking like a   but its early days yet.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

grace did my transfer and it was the best et i have ever had and ive had 7 lol


----------



## LJE (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi, I had Arianna on both transfers. They were completly different experiences and a positive on my second.


----------



## just belive (Aug 18, 2009)

hello i had my et yesterday grace done mine to i hope it rubs off xxx


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

Good luck Just Believe, fingers crossed for you x


----------



## just belive (Aug 18, 2009)

thankyou


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

wising you lots and lots of luck just believe


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

good luck 

stay postive


----------



## Hope082 (Nov 3, 2009)

Ive had grace on all 4 transfers ... Hoping this is the 1 that works


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

good luck hope


----------



## milliemags (Aug 31, 2007)

Hi everyone, Amanda did my ET, it was the first time i'd met her but she was really lovely. I was so nervous as it was my first ET and was scared it would hurt plus all the other anxieties that are natural at this time. It was absolutly fine and didn't hurt a bit, plus Amanda was very good at putting us both at ease. I got both good and bad luck- Good luck was that I got a BFP but unfortunatly lost them a week later. Never felt so elated and gutted all in one week! Awaiting our follow up in december now- fingers crossed for us all xxxx


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Good luck just believe   this will be the one for you.

Millie mags i know how you feel and it is so cruel.  I have also had 2 miscarriages since though they have found that my DH as balanced translocation and thats why we miscarry.  I really hope you get some answrers at your follow up, its such a horrible time


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

amanda is lovely

i hope your follow up goes well and you can then move forward. the pain of miscarriage is such a heart breaking pain, big hugs


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Janet Evans did mine and two got stuck in the catheter


----------

